# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  عندما يتكرر الاحلام وسماع صوت أحد ينادينا

## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

اعلم انك تكلمت كثيراً عن الأحلام و لكن لدي سؤال خاص بها و هو تكرار الحلم ، ليس بتفصيله و لكن بمضمونه و ليس علي أوقات قريبة

 لكن علي مدار سنين الحلم يتكرر نفس النتيجة و نفس المضمون و لكن نفاصيل الحلم و الأشخاص المحيطين يختلفوا في كل مرة 

قرأت في تكرار الحلم في كتاب تفسير الأحلام لسيجموند فرويد أنه تكرار الحلو عادة بيكون له علاقة بنقطة في مرحلة الطفولة لا نتذكرها

و رأيت بعض أمثلة لكني لا أراها تتماشي مع ما أري مع العلم أني الحمد الله اقرأ ما تيسر من القرآن شبه يومي بعد صلاة العشاء 

هل ما أقول له تفسير ؟ و إن لم يكن كيف أتخلص من تلك الأفكار؟

سؤال ثاني إذا سمحت ،،،،،

عندما يتكرر ان نسمع صوت أحد ينادينا و نعلم جيداً أن هذا الشخص غير موجود بل و لا يختلط علينا أنه موجود بل الصوت فقط

هو ما يتكرر في الأذن لدرجة انه في بعض الأحيان يجعلني استيقظ من النوم علي هذا الصوت ............. ماذا أفعل ؟؟

كل الشكر لك و دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## د.عادل

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> 
> اعلم انك تكلمت كثيراً عن الأحلام و لكن لدي سؤال خاص بها و هو تكرار الحلم ، ليس بتفصيله و لكن بمضمونه و ليس علي أوقات قريبة
> 
>  لكن علي مدار سنين الحلم يتكرر نفس النتيجة و نفس المضمون و لكن نفاصيل الحلم و الأشخاص المحيطين يختلفوا في كل مرة 
> 
> قرأت في تكرار الحلم في كتاب تفسير الأحلام لسيجموند فرويد أنه تكرار الحلو عادة بيكون له علاقة بنقطة في مرحلة الطفولة لا نتذكرها
> 
> و رأيت بعض أمثلة لكني لا أراها تتماشي مع ما أري مع العلم أني الحمد الله اقرأ ما تيسر من القرآن شبه يومي بعد صلاة العشاء 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
تكرار الحلم دليل على اثار سلبية لاحداث بالطفولة المبكرة ولا يتذكرها الشخص، ولكنها لازالت نشطة بالعقل الباطن، وللتخلص منها ان كانت تسبب الضيق او الفزع كالكوابيس مثلاً فينصح بجلسات تنويم مغناطيسي، وان لم يتمكن فبالمواظبة على تمارين الاسترخاء قبل النوم، وإتباع النوم الصحيح، كعدم الاكل قبل النوم بساعتين على الاقل الخ...
بالنسبة للسؤوال الثاني:
عندما نسمع اصوات لا يسمعها غيرنا ولا وجود لها او نرى اشباح او اشخاص او نشم رائحة غير موجودة، كل ذلك نتيجة لخلل ما في جهاز الاستقبال ناتج عن خلل المواد الكيميائية في المخ  وتسمى هذه الحالة Hallucinations  وقد تزيد سوء ان لم تعالج في بدايتها، ويبدء المريض في التفاعل مع الاصوات والاشباح ويندمج معهم في الحديث، ويبدء المتعاملون معه او المحيطين به بتشخيص حالته بالجنون او المس ويبدء في رحلة طويلة بين الدجالين والمشعوزين، وقد يضرب ضرباً مبرحاً لإخراج الجن، وزار وبخور وبالباقي نعلمه جميعاً جيداً.
انصحك بمراجعة طبيب نفساني لإجراء الفحوصات اللازمة، وقد ذكرت ذلك في موضوع الفصام 
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=15909




> يختلف مرض الفصام من مريض لاخر حسب حالته وسنه وتاريخه المرضي، يظهر المرض أول الأمر كتدهور تدريجي في سلوك الشخص أو انقطاع فجائي من الواقع فيبدو الشخص طبيعياً يوماً ويمرض اليوم التالي وفى حالات اخرى يكون الشخص غير طبيعياً منذ طفولته. 
> تشمل إزدواج الشخصية اضطرابات فى التفكير واعتقادات خاطئة غريبة وغير عادية وهلوسة منها سماع ورؤية أشياء لا وجود لها وعادة ما يفقد المريض القدرة على التمييز بين ما هو حقيقي وما هو فى رأسه.


أدعو الله العلي القدير لكي اختي الكريمة بالشفاء وراحة البال.

للجميع تحياتي

----------

